# GHRP2 twice daily



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is anyone taking this twice daily instead of 3 times? i am splitting 250mcg over 2 shots am and pm... its just a bit awkward to get the daytime one in..

also is it best to run it 7 days a week or just mon-fri  ..

i have tried searching on here before anyone mentions the search button lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Can use it as often or as little as you want mate, as long as there at least 4 hours between shots. Twice a day is fine

7 days is best, however the pituary will continue to secrete larger than normal doses of gh for a short time after discontinuation of the peptide so it may continue to provide increased gh release over the weekend while at the same time allowing your body to resensitize, so it may be a worthwhile experiment


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Can use it as often or as little as you want mate, as long as there at least 4 hours between shots. Twice a day is fine
> 
> 7 days is best, however the pituary will continue to secrete larger than normal doses of gh for a short time after discontinuation of the peptide so it may continue to provide increased gh release over the weekend while at the same time allowing your body to resensitize, so it may be a worthwhile experiment


Good post mate, I may try that next time i use GHRP.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm using it twice instead of three times per day hun, just added in some cjc in the evening shot. Running 7 days per week


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm using it twice instead of three times per day hun, just added in some cjc in the evening shot. Running 7 days per week


Haw, that wisnae fur you, keep yer mitts aff yer mans stuff, hard to find stuff of that quality :lol:

how you finding it ser, ie fat loss, skin tone etc?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well i'm doing a wee mini diet...you can follow it in Jims journal:laugh: Have managed to keep my weight static, but am definately getting leaner and growing So am happy.

Not been consistant up until the last week, but have decided to take it seriously this time. Spent all morning puking(Lauren also off school cause she was pukey this morning, but she is now eating fine and keeping it all in) so not ate much today at all, can't hold anything down...had two attempts at taking all my morning stuff and have given up on today as a lost cause, hopefully be ok tomorrow....and back to the routine


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ohh and i'm soooooo hungry, but feel its pointless even trying, although the retching has def worked my abs...which saves me doing them


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah good , i have just finished 3 months of simplex gh and pleased with the results from that so giving this a go now, i have had some initial weight gain from it and look a lot fuller so i think i will run it for 3 months then back to gh again... well if the results are good i may as well stay with the peptide as its miles cheaper!!

thanks for the replies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only do it 2 x day Kezz works fine for me...


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i only do it 2 x day Kezz works fine for me...


intresting....ive been considering ghrp for a while now

also would it be the same for ghrp6?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Testaholic said:


> intresting....ive been considering ghrp for a while now
> 
> also would it be the same for ghrp6?


yup


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

What doses are people doing when using twice a day??

Im currently doing 250 ghrp-6 and 100 cjc(grf) morning and pwo.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

80-100mcg 2 x day


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can u put the 2 into the one pin and shoot together,is it 30mins b4 food??cheers


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

50mcg AM and PM, cjc at 25mcg PM


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Approx 200mcg ghrp2 and 100mcg grf 3 or 4 times daily

I dont for a second believe that my generic chinese peptides are accurately dosed or pure enough to compare to the saturation doses and from speaking to people who have used generics and lab grade i believe my thoughts are warranted


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i agree but Dat himself says that the saturation dose used would be alot less than100/80mcg if lab grade Peptides.....

i prefer to start lower than jump in and guess the dose which many are doing.....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes i agree but Dat himself says that the saturation dose used would be alot less than100/80mcg if lab grade Peptides.....
> 
> i prefer to start lower than jump in and guess the dose which many are doing.....


nowt wrong with that Paul, I've been playing with these peps for coming on a couple of years now and have had varying degrees of quality of peptide and there is massive differences out there in quality.

When higher dosing i always try and mix up my protocols to avoid adaption by the body as it can happen very quickly

I'm also of the opinion that lower more frequent dosing is more effective than higher dosing on a lesser schedule.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm on 100mcg GRHP2 and 50mcg CJC before bed, 5 days per week


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Simon m said:


> I'm on 100mcg GRHP2 and 50mcg CJC before bed, 5 days per week


What age are you?

That's a nice dose for gh type hrt, how you finding it?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> What age are you?
> 
> That's a nice dose for gh type hrt, how you finding it?


I'm 42, and my skins beautiful

It's helping with lomg terms should injury as well, so I'm very please, it also helps me sleep, although at my age, I'll soon be sleeping forever in a coffin...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Not at all mate, keep at it 

I've been at my dad for a bit (older then you so not comparing :lol: ) to get on gh peps and a hrt dose of test. People in the uk are scared of anything that mightbenefit them yet across the ponds there are doctors prescribing this daily!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I like larger doses 200-300mcg 3* a day with 80mcg cjc. Get some seriously bad sides mind. (cts / tingling / joint ache). But find it very effective. The sides are diminishing with time also.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Not at all mate, keep at it
> 
> I've been at my dad for a bit (older then you so not comparing :lol: ) to get on gh peps and a hrt dose of test. People in the uk are scared of anything that mightbenefit them yet across the ponds there are doctors prescribing this daily!


I agree. Although I don't need Test at the moment, but I am doing a SHIC in a few months as priming at the momemnt.

PT141 is also great stuff for the more, ahem, mature amongst us!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MXD said:


> I like larger doses 200-300mcg 3* a day with 80mcg cjc. Get some seriously bad sides mind. (cts / tingling / joint ache). But find it very effective. The sides are diminishing with time also.


Max - that's why I've kept my dose low, as my joints ache anyway


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Simon m said:


> I agree. Although I don't need Test at the moment, but I am doing a SHIC in a few months as priming at the momemnt.
> 
> PT141 is also great stuff for the more, ahem, mature amongst us!


NEED????? WTF does need have to do with anything?

I find small regular dosing of mt2 which contains pt141 and helps as mild appetite suppresant to be a nice addition to my daily routine, pt141 on

it's own in my current single life isn't a happy addition :cursing:

Been asked twice today where I've been on my hols :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

MXD said:


> I like larger doses 200-300mcg 3* a day with 80mcg cjc. Get some seriously bad sides mind. (cts / tingling / joint ache). But find it very effective. The sides are diminishing with time also.


 what would you say gains wise are different from dosing with the normal amount??.... presuming you have at one time done lower amounts


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kezz said:


> what would you say gains wise are different from dosing with the normal amount??.... presuming you have at one time done lower amounts


lol yes I used 100 / 50 ghrp / mod-grf to start.

Better fullness, fat loss. I swear I'm actually getting taller also which is odd. My family keep telling me so at any rate.

I'd say the 300/80 is about a full 2 times as prominent in effect as the 100/50. No where near triple the dose equals tripple the effect. But its much more noitceable. Try it and see.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

how old are you mate and how long do you stay on those doses??


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

MXD said:


> lol yes I used 100 / 50 ghrp / mod-grf to start.
> 
> Better fullness, fat loss. I swear I'm actually getting taller also which is odd. My family keep telling me so at any rate.
> 
> I'd say the 300/80 is about a full 2 times as prominent in effect as the 100/50. No where near triple the dose equals tripple the effect. But its much more noitceable. Try it and see.


are you using ghrp-6 or 2?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Started with the -6 in off season dec 09, used that till feb 10 and been on ghrp-2 since then.

21 Kezz and 5 days a week, not thurs and sun.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one... seems to be working well for you


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks man 

I got up2 my heaviest weight even on it 208lb in march and feel its defo a part in the puzzle that aas alone does and can not bring.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> NEED????? WTF does need have to do with anything?
> 
> I find small regular dosing of mt2 which contains pt141 and helps as mild appetite suppresant to be a nice addition to my daily routine, pt141 on
> 
> ...


I'm take a little MT2 as well, but for a great night PT141 works even better :thumbup1:

In terms of test, I don't need to take any as I'm already fairly big and strong, so I'm more interested in a couple of short course per year to blast through sticking points as I don't compete

With regard to being single, have you thought about waering different pants


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Simon m said:


> I'm take a little MT2 as well, but for a great night PT141 works even better :thumbup1:
> 
> In terms of test, I don't need to take any as I'm already fairly big and strong, so I'm more interested in a couple of short course per year to blast through sticking points as I don't compete
> 
> With regard to being single, have you thought about waering different pants


I have actually been looking at some rather funky designer numbers for my next set of pics, however they only make saggy brown stained or sesame street in 4xl currently :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm sure what i have got is ghrp-6 as i get quite hungry ... well bloody starving after taking it.. i had my hand in a box of choc shreddies last night and was eating them like i hadnt eaten in a week!! sometimes it makes me feel a bit weak and shakey and craving sweets....a bit crap as i am dieting lol... i dont eat sweets tho lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that does sound like GHRP-6 Kezz....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah well i'll stay with it and try and get some 2 when its gone... i have put 7lb on in a week too and look a lot fuller for it


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good god, whats this hunger all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously not funny ...grrrrr


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao dnt say that im about to re introduce it 2moro lol good job its a cheat meal on the night lmao. only running it at weekends so shouldnt be much of an issue


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you are dieting mate totally forget it!!! get the 2 instead,,, i am!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nah im just cruising thru pct but trying to keep control of cals so shouldnt be to bad


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm finding some major hunger pangs maybe 30-60 mins post administration of upwards of 250mcg ghrp2 with grf


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hmmmm, turns out i been using ghrp2(not 6 as i had thought)....with all the hunger(that you lot don't seem to feel as much) and yesterday and today i switched to ghrp6....no hunger at all:confused1: All my meals up til lunchtime were shakes as i felt i couldn't stomach real food....def felt like i could sleep not long after taking it though:rolleyes:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> hmmmm, turns out i been using ghrp2(not 6 as i had thought)....with all the hunger(that you lot don't seem to feel as much) and yesterday and today i switched to ghrp6....no hunger at all:confused1: All my meals up til lunchtime were shakes as i felt i couldn't stomach real food....def felt like i could sleep not long after taking it though:rolleyes:


Must be bunk peptides Ser:whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

nope, def not:tongue:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> hmmmm, turns out i been using ghrp2(not 6 as i had thought)....with all the hunger(that you lot don't seem to feel as much) and yesterday and today i switched to ghrp6....no hunger at all:confused1: All my meals up til lunchtime were shakes as i felt i couldn't stomach real food....def felt like i could sleep not long after taking it though:rolleyes:


Well not everyone gets it always and your dose is probably smaller than that needed to stimulate appitite.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

no her doseage is around 150mcg which should be plenty enough to stim her appetite,i've shot 500mcg of ghrp6 in one shot several times and still recieved no appetite stim,i think some are just prone to it and others arent so much.

Also i tend not to get any appetite stim from the likes of EQ or when using grass etc,never have.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

weeman said:


> no her doseage is around 150mcg which should be plenty enough to stim her appetite,i've shot 500mcg of ghrp6 in one shot several times and still recieved no appetite stim,i think some are just prone to it and others arent so much.
> 
> Also i tend not to get any appetite stim from the likes of EQ or when using grass etc,never have.


I never get any appetite stim off anything lower than 600mcg and not always off that..... hence I'm not even bothering with high doses for appetite anymore.

Slin is the only thing that increases my appetite that I've found so far and I'm yet to perfect it.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, but you are male, not only am i female...i am a tiny female...there is NO way i would need that much


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes, but you are male, not only am i female...i am a tiny female...there is NO way i would need that much


lol ye I wasn't suggesting it!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

quite a few report no hunger issues with the 6. it is comon but not a definate side.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

just thought it strange that i could eat a field full of scabby horses and still want more when on the 2, but nothing at all on the 6, though really sleepy on the 6, but not the 2....i just sometimes wonder about these things is all....


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> just thought it strange that i could eat a field full of scabby horses and still want more when on the 2, but nothing at all on the 6, though really sleepy on the 6, but not the 2....i just sometimes wonder about these things is all....


do you know any other women using it, is it a gender thing? Womens GH release patterns are different to mens as far as I know.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

one or two....but they ain't to keen on talking about it, so i am recording my trials... :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes, but you are male, not only am i female...i am a tiny female...there is NO way i would need that much


not many males need that much Ser but i guess the thinking of "more is better" comes into play :whistling:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

my g/f takes it with mod -grf-1 every night a 80/50 split ish. I take it 2/3 times a day at 100/100 although at the moment I take mod grf and ipamorelin which is lovely before bed IME


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

For me less is more... :cool2:

I can't believe how much i am changing, as said have suddenly put everything the way it SHOULD be, clean diet, lower carbs, higher fats...working well for me so far:thumb:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> not many males need that much Ser but i guess the thinking of "more is better" comes into play :whistling:


Not at all, I was trying to stimulate appitite, hence I've tried much higher levels than if I was after a GH release. And for this purpose in my case it does seem more is better. Shame it does not always work.

Not everyone is just an uneducated meathead that fills the syringe to the top and jabs away 

But respect to those guys too as they find out stuff we'd of never of known without them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

who said anything about you being an uneducated meathead? but 6 x saturation dose....mmmm

stimulating appetite would be better achieved with B12 or a change in diet probably cheaper as well but each to their own....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> For me less is more... :cool2:
> 
> I can't believe how much i am changing, as said have suddenly put everything the way it SHOULD be, clean diet, lower carbs, higher fats*...working well for me so far* :thumb:


this is the main piont if it works then don't change many do thinking things will work better...not always the case...


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> who said anything about you being an uneducated meathead? but 6 x saturation dose....mmmm
> 
> stimulating appetite would be better achieved with B12 or a change in diet probably cheaper as well but each to their own....


inj B12 would add to the hemocrit issue of AAS as far as I aware.

This icon :whistling: is desrespectful in my eyes, hence like your talking down to the village idiot.

As said I was not after the GH response, so the saturation dose is of no consiquence. 100mg is NOT the saturation dose for appetite stimulation.

My diet is already limited as I'm celiac, I have a hard enough time with that and keeping it healthy without more changes. The problem is even if I'm hungry, I get full very quickly. And yet of course my metabolism is that of a grey hound. Now the best thing to do would be to accept being even above average size is not for me but I just like a challenge.

EDIT: As stated before recently in this thread this is something I tried, when it gave varing results I moved on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cra16 believe me when i say if i thought you was a village idiot i would say it openly so there would be no mistake in how i felt...so please do not make this something it is not......

i do think that using a peptide to stimulate appetite is the wrong thing to do you are incorrect about the saturation dose with the appetite as saturation is just that the appetite side of GHRP-6 is a side effect of the peptide so therfore unpredictable but hey your body your choice......


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Cra16 believe me when i say if i thought you was a village idiot i would say it openly so there would be no mistake in how i felt...so please do not make this something it is not......
> 
> i do think that using a peptide to stimulate appetite is the wrong thing to do you are incorrect about the saturation dose with the appetite as saturation is just that the appetite side of GHRP-6 is a side effect of the peptide so therfore unpredictable but hey your body your choice......


The first half - fair enough.

The second half is incorrect IMO as side effects continue to go up with all meds above saturation dosages.


----------

